# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус и дэшифратор!

## Strashnoe

Здравствуйте, пришло письмо от судебных приставов. Люди открыли на компьютере ехе файл и понеслось. Что делать никто не поймёт(
http://rghost.ru/8dmqjff6F ссылка на шифрованный файл. Сейчас качаю kvrt.exe полечу попробую.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

